

When a bullied kid grows up - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/10/08/bullying.health.effects/index.html?hpt=C2

======
wccrawford
That's a possible outcome.

Mine is also a possible outcome. I have social anxiety, and generally prefer
small groups of people or being alone. But I'm perfectly happy and don't go
through life complaining about my lot.

I don't even blame the kids that bullied me. I blame the system that allowed
it. Whenever I complained about it, nothing happened. It just continued on.
Whenever I fought back, I got in trouble. Since I respected adults, that meant
I stopped fighting back. That was a mistake. I should have ignored the adults
and fought back more.

Again, I'm happy with who I am and I'm a lot better adjusted than my sister,
who was popular and had many friends. So don't take this as a complaint about
life or that bullying ruined my life. It darkened my childhood and had lasting
effects, but it didn't come anywhere close to ruining my life.

~~~
tariq
pretty much mirrors my outcome. some social anxiety, lone wolf tendencies,
with situational/social awareness thrown in there. can't complain really,
although makes me wonder how i would have turned out had it not been for the
rough childhood

------
ax0n
Because of bullying, I grew up with highly augmented situational awareness and
just enough mistrust in strangers to be useful to daily life. I'd say I turned
out better for it.

------
jhrobert
I wonder what is the proportion? What are the probabilities that, as a reader
of Hacker News, you are 1/ a software developer, 2/ been bullied

That might be enough data to qualify the correlation between having been
bullied and being a software developer that reads Hacker News

BTW: is there some online tool that could help setup a poll like that (two
binary questions, 4 cells distribution)?

I suspect there is a correlation, but I may be wrong, someone with facts on
that?

